# Dutch rocker legend that rule the early 80 cult status,fellow dutch what do u think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You Know them i still have there live called :Someone out there to get you...and what a live it is, solid as rock of Gibraltar.

favorite include the man on fire and captain says: called me moise

Anything similar to spasmodique among dutch rockers i love this band :tiphat:


----------

